# My cute Sub-compact car... list it or let them complain?



## 01spacecadet (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello!

Anyone else out here whipping a Ford Fiesta?
Well, it's a sub-compact car and a lot of people who request rides aren't aware of that.. I considered adding it to my bio so larger groups (4 riders) would know before they squish into my car and complain the whole ride about how small my car is. I wanna tell them to zip it or get out, but my friendly ways prevent me from voicing that and I end up apologizing for my car being so small, EVEN THOUGH I AM DOING THEM THE SERVICE and taking the rude comments and un-funny clown car jokes. My car has never once affected my rating (only four 4 stars and the rest being 5) But boy, is it hard to deal with those riders. Would it be helpful or harmful to add that into my bio? I'm nervous it would put a decline in my rides. 

Thoughts?

Stay safe y'all


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

You said your car hasn't affected your rating so why even? Who cares about the 1 rare rider that will complain. They are not going to read your bio to begin with.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

your way is perfect... it puts pressure on the passengers  Just keep cashing $$$


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

01spacecadet said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone else out here whipping a Ford Fiesta?
> Well, it's a sub-compact car and a lot of people who request rides aren't aware of that.. I considered adding it to my bio so larger groups (4 riders) would know before they squish into my car and complain the whole ride about how small my car is. I wanna tell them to zip it or get out, but my friendly ways prevent me from voicing that and I end up apologizing for my car being so small, EVEN THOUGH I AM DOING THEM THE SERVICE and taking the rude comments and un-funny clown car jokes. My car has never once affected my rating (only four 4 stars and the rest being 5) But boy, is it hard to deal with those riders. Would it be helpful or harmful to add that into my bio? I'm nervous it would put a decline in my rides.
> ...


The app tells them the car. If they don't know what a Ford Fiesta is they're ****ing idiots.

There are plenty of small cars being used for Uber. If 4 people want a bigger car they can order XL.

And I'd tell them there's that option. If they say it's more expensive, tell them at these rates they're lucky you have gas. If they want a ride AND comfort they can pay for it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are plenty of small cars being used for Uber. If 4 people want a bigger car they can order XL.
> 
> And I'd tell them there's that option. If they say it's more expensive, tell them at these rates they're lucky you have gas. If they want a ride AND comfort they can pay for it.


Yes please suggest they request an XL I could use the business


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Is a Ford Fiesta even a 4 door? 

In my area you have to have 4 doors on a car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Well it is a clown car... But if its not affecting your ratings just roll with the punches, nothing you can do about it unless you have access to a time machine.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Iann said:


> Is a Ford Fiesta even a 4 door?
> 
> In my area you have to have 4 doors on a car.











I've had one as a rental. They're fun as hell to drive on winding roads. Didn't check the back seats though. I'm guessing they're small but if it's got 5 seatbelts, screw it


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ford Fiesta should seriously be on the "eats Only" list.

There are certain cars that make horrible taxis... 

That's just the way life is..


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ford Fiesta is the perfect car for the price these pax are paying. Uber on!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If driving a Fiesta works for you, why the hell not?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Ford Fiesta is the perfect car for the price these pax are paying. Uber on!


No...

THIS
is the perfect car for uber at the price they are paying..

Paid off, bad condition, and worth less than uber's deductible. 
https://lh6.ggpht.com/--9g0SJ7jZk0/SsSt96Pei1I/AAAAAAAATLU/JPpXhZwsB4A/s500/*******%20Repairs08.jpg

Not that where done being serious...

Sub compacts should be off the list if uber was going to hold any sort of standards, but they don't...

SO..

Good luck...


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No...
> 
> THIS
> is the perfect car for uber at the price they are paying..
> ...


If that's an Uber driver's car, it's not paid off. Most likely behind on payments.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Next time somebody comments on the small car tell them you are saving all your tips to buy a bigger one.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Why do you care what paxhole thinks for 2.62? 2.62 all they deserve is a box on 4 wheels.


----------

